# Searching for color panel



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

I just can't quite tell.if she's blue or black.


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

Okay I figured it out mom is black. Was listed on another site.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

If you can look at the genetic testing then color testing may be under the "traits" tab. It's not going to tell you what intensity of black will be in the litter, but if one of the parents is black then it's unlikely there will be any silvers. 

Expect Blacks and blues If both parents carry brown, then there could be Brown/cafe. Both parents could carry red and there might be some red/apricot/cream in there as well as parti if they carry for that. There is a lot that can be hidden in there.  Really need to know the "K", "B", "E" and "S" Loci. "A" just in case they might throw a pattern. 

Best wishes with your new puppy!


----------



## naybaloog (May 19, 2020)

Thanks! The mom does carry brown. I'm not sure about the dad just that he's holding blue. Would be neat to get a cafe pup too.

Really the biggest importance to me is temperament and health anyways.

The other thing I need to ask when I talk to them is the dad is a carrier for day blindness but I don't see mom being tested for that so idk if they just didn't test or if she's clear from genetic lineage.

Things to consider when searching for a breeder.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Yes, I'm a big fan of browns. My girl that I'm showing now is a Cafe. But then again, I love all the colors, and as you said - temperament and health are most important. 

I'm sure, if they knew Dad carries Day Blindness then they would only breed to a tested girl, but definitely something to ask about. Good job!


----------

